# Montage zum Buttangeln



## blinkerkatze (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle Brandungsangler|wavey: 

Ich Angel eigentlich oft in der Ostsee aber ich brauche noch 
ein bisschen Nachhilfe beim Buttangeln ,was und welche Art
an Vorfächer verwendet ihr und wie werden sie angeboten.


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Stellt sich auch die Frage, wie angelst du auf Butt. Mit welcher Methode??

Sven


----------



## blinkerkatze (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Meist Angel ich mit der Pose aber das ist ja nicht immer möglich.


----------



## Agalatze (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

also ich angel mit birnenförmigen blei damit sich dieses über den grund rollen kann. die platten haben einen jagdtrieb der dadurch prima anspringt. oft bringt nur die bewegung den fisch an den haken. wenn also ententeich wetter ist ziehe ich das blei regelmäßig immer wieder ein paar kurbelumdrehungen ein.
die systeme sehen ähnlich wie die normalen brandungssysteme aus. mir ist aber aufgefallen dass die knallroten und gelben perlen besonders gut geeignet sind. dazu noch ein kleines spinnerblättchen oder etwas glitzernes und fertig ist das buttvorfach.


----------



## suurhusen (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Moin Blinkerkatze,
ich benutze an der Nordsee folgende Ausrüstung für Platte:
- Rute 3,90 M Steck Wurfgewicht 100-250g
- Schnur geflochten 0,25mm
- System dreifach Paternoster mit Amnesia Mundschnur und Aberdeenhaken
- Brandungsblei oder wenn das Wetter es will Krallenblei
- Wattwürm oder Seeriengelwurm

Das System hat keine Perlen oder Spinnerblättchen. Aber da streiten sich die Gelehrten. Es gab mal einen Bericht in Sonderheft vom Blinker (Plattfischangeln) da haben die ein Jahr lang mit und ohne Perlen geangelt. Die haben hinterher die Perlen weg gelassen. Ist anscheinend eine Glaubensfrage.Der Paternoster hat Seitenarme. 

Auf Dorsch sieht das Gerät fast gleich aus nur das ich dann ein normales Brandungssystem "von der Stange" kaufe. Dort sind meisten Lil Corky-Perlen dran. Damit habe ich gute erfolge gehabt. Die Haken an den Systemen taugen aber meistens nicht viel. So nach 5 Angeltagen mußt du die austauschen. Die alten Haken ersetzte ich meistens durch Aberdeen-Haken der Größe 1/0.
Die Würmer ziehe ich immer mit der Nadel auf.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir auch weiterhelfen.

mfg Suurhusen.
 :m


----------



## MeFoschreck (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

naja aber auf jeden fall würde ich ein gleines spinnerblättchen vorschaten vor den haken das ist immer gut


----------



## Agalatze (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

nicht immer ist das gut.
in der regel langen einfach perlen, es sei denn du hast richtig strom.
oder glaubt ihr dass das blättchen in der "brandung" so rotiert wie auf dem boot ?


----------



## Pixelschreck (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Moin moin!
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das besonders die nachleuchtenden (fluoriszierenden) Perlen fängig sind. Ansonsten bau ich das ganze Vorfach aus Amnesia (8kg) aber ohne Spinnerblätchen. Rollendes Blei nehme ich nur wenn wenig Kraut da ist sonst kann es sich verhacken. Auftriebsperlen oder Schaumstoff sind auch gut und lassen den Watti schön tanzen. Die Vorfächer fangen Butt und Dorsch gleichermassen.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Müsst mir immer irgendwelche alten threads wieder ausgraben ...



			
				suurhusen schrieb:
			
		

> Das System hat keine Perlen oder Spinnerblättchen. Aber da streiten sich die Gelehrten. Es gab mal einen Bericht in Sonderheft vom Blinker (Plattfischangeln) da haben die ein Jahr lang mit und ohne Perlen geangelt. Die haben hinterher die Perlen weg gelassen. Ist anscheinend eine Glaubensfrage.



Der Test war in der Nordsee .
Glaub in dem bericht stand auch drin das das in der Ostsee schonwieder ganz was anderes ist ...


----------



## taz (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Moin MeFoschreck,



			
				MeFoschreck schrieb:
			
		

> naja aber auf jeden fall würde ich ein gleines spinnerblättchen vorschaten vor den haken das ist immer gut



Spinnerblätter sind meiner Erfahrung nach eher für das (Belly-) Bootsangeln geeignet.

Von der Brandung aus geworfen bewegen sie sich einfach nicht so stark wie beim Schleppen vom Boot aus. Außerdem kosten die Dinger beim Brandungsangeln unnötig Wurfweite.

Gruß,
.\\arkus


----------



## taz (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Moin blinkerkatze,

meine Vorredner haben Dir ja schon ein paar Tipps gegeben bzgl. Perlen, Auftrieb usw.

Nimm auf jeden Fall lange Mundschnüre zum Plattenangeln!
Beim Dorschangeln spielt das meiner Erfahrung nach keine so große Rolle, aber beim Plattenangeln sehr wohl. Die meisten zu kaufenden Vorfächer haben zu kurze Mundschnüre, daher mein Tipp: Plattenvorfächer auf jeden Fall selber bauen.

Gruß,
.\\arkus


----------



## Hämmer25 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

moin taz
kann dir nur zustimmen was die vorfachlänge angeht.selberbauen ist viel günstiger als kaufen,und die meisten gekauften vorfächer sehen aus wie weihnachtsbäume.es gibt nur wenige vorfächer die brauchbar sind(pro tack)und die sind schweineteuer.mein tipp:kkauf dir ein paar brauchbare vorfächer und bau sie nach,und immer daran denken manchmal ist weniger mehr.
ps.freue mich auf unser gemeinsammes angeln.bis dann hämmer25


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

also ich will hier nochmal etwas zu den sogenannten auftreibern sagen.
die auftreiber treiben den wurm kein stück nach oben. in der regel angeln wir ja nicht mit tischtennisgroßen perlen oder ? die kleinen perlen, wovon man max zwei kleine oder eine etwas größer (8mm) nehmen sollte, treiben den köder fast gen null auf !

die länge der mundschnüre ist nicht entscheidend ! das system sowie andere faktoren sind sehr wohl wesentlich entscheidender. übrigens fange ich mit kurzen mundschnüren genauso gut platte !
die pro tack vorfächer sind auch nicht wirklich sooo super. nicht schlecht definiere ich das mal !


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Habe mich auch gerade gewundert. Die Länge der Seitenarme wird nicht an den Zielfisch, sondern an die Strömung angepasst. Je mehr Unterströmung, um so kürzer, sonst gibt das Tüdel unter Wasser.

Aga, es gibt Auftreiber, die sind 1cm groß und sehen aus wie kleine Propeller. Daran schwebt der Watti über den Boden, du darfst aber nur einen aufziehen

Für Platte finde ich auch Nachläufer sehr wirksam. Ohne Spinnerblättchen, mit weißen Perlen. Selbstverständlich rollendes Blei, am besten die Tornado-Variante.


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich auch gerade gewundert. Die Länge der Seitenarme wird nicht an den Zielfisch, sondern an die Strömung angepasst. Je mehr Unterströmung, um so kürzer, sonst gibt das Tüdel unter Wasser.
> 
> Aga, es gibt Auftreiber, die sind 1cm groß und sehen aus wie kleine Propeller. Daran schwebt der Watti über den Boden, du darfst aber nur einen aufziehen
> 
> Für Platte finde ich auch Nachläufer sehr wirksam. Ohne Spinnerblättchen, mit weißen Perlen. Selbstverständlich rollendes Blei, am besten die Tornado-Variante.


 
ich kenne die drift bobber ! sind nicht schlecht, aber auch in der größe treiben die den wurm nicht auf ! wir haben das mal im aquarium getestet. danach war mein glaube an die "krabbenretter" dahin. ist also alles nur lockwirkung nichts anderes.
und nur einen wurm aufziehen mache ich zum einen nie und zum anderen würde selbst der nicht auftauchen.

die länge der mundschnüre mache ich auch nicht an der strömung aus. na klar heisst es dass man kürzere mundschnüre bei ordentlich welle nehmen soll wegen der vertüddelungsgefahr, aber bei ruhigem wetter längere mundschnüre nehmen muss nicht sein !!!

nicht böse sein rosi, aber ich angel da etwas anders #h


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Aga, was angelst du denn? Ich rede von Fischen|supergri
Wie die Bobberdinger heißen habe ich mir nicht gemerkt, aber in meinem Aquarium haben sie einen Watti gehalten, der war nicht mal so klein. Ich hatte mich sogar geärgert, weil diese Rotationsperlen so einen starken Auftrieb haben.
Und weil ich weiß, daß du immer ein Bündel aufziehst....


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

wir haben das eben nochmal im laden getestet, aber der wurm trieb nicht auf !
oder meinen wir andere auftreiber ?


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Ich auch. Die Rotationsperlen halten 8g Blei, einschl Haken. Ein Watti wiegt etwa 3g. Kannst also sogar 2 aufziehen. 
Die Perlen sind aus dem Meeresprogramm von Dieter Eisele und sehen aus wie kleine Hubschrauber.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja Fenster putzen, aber jetzt pack ich doch noch die Tasche und geh dann zur Seebrücke. Ihr macht mich ganz wuschig und es sind noch so viele Wattis über.


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Watti wiegt etwa 3g.



Also nichts für ungut, aber das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen#d . Wenn es so sein sollte, wäre das echt der Hammer. 

So'n Brummer von Watti soll nur 3 gr. wiegen?? 

Wo hast du die denn her? Gib denen mal wat zu futtern. Darf man die überhaupt auf'n Haken machen, wenn die so mager sind:q  .


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

sorry rosi, aber wir meinen die gleichen perlen !
und bei marci im laden eben ist der wurm gnadenlos unter gegangen !
jetzt habe ich eben gerade mal zwei 8 mm perlen mit haken und einem jig ins aquarium gehalten, und selbst das geht unter. und das ist nur ein kleiner jig und kein watti !


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

In meinem Aquarium gehen 2 Wattis nicht unter. Wir haben 3 Wattis gewogen und sind auf 10g gekommen, beim Händler. Ich versuche mal ein Bild zu finden.


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

vergleichen wir vielleicht gerade apfel mit birnen ???
ich teste jetzt mal kurz, ab wann der jig auftreiben würde...
bis gleich


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

für 8 gramm brauche ich 4 große perlen zum auftreiben.
oder ist deine tornado perle doch größer als 10mm ?
vielleicht erklärt das das ganze rosi ?!


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Hups, ist sie. Die ist 2cm lang, genauso dick und hat 2 kleine Flügel damit sie drehen kann. Die Seite von Rods ist nicht erreichbar und D.E. hat kein Bild drin.


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Weiter geht es mit der Vorfachlänge. Längstes Vorfach 1,29m, bei 2 Mundschnüren. Kürzestes Vorfach,  1,09m, bei 2 Mundschnüren.

Die Länge der Vorfächer ist bei meiner Körpergröße genau richtig. Ich lege das Blei vor dem Auswurf hinter mir in den Sand. Wenn die Vorfächer länger sind, komme ich damit nicht mehr klar, kürzer schadet nicht (bei Verwendung von nur einer Mundschnur)

Eine lange Mundschnur hat 40cm, eine kurze 25cm. 

Der Nachlläufer ist zwischen 50cm und 1m lang.


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

@ rosi
na wenigstens weiss ich das wir die gleichen perlen meinten !!!
die mit den flügeln meinte ich nämlich auch.
die sind aber echt ganz gut ! vor allem auch beim naturköderangeln vom boot !


----------



## Mr. Pink (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

gestern kam eine folge zu buttangeln bei terranova - planet angeln, war interressant, evtl kommt donnerstag auf terranova um 18:30 die wdh dieser folge, ansonsten einfach öfter terranova schaeun irgendwann wird die folge schon wiederholt

Sendezeiten von planet angeln: sonntag 18.30, montag 8:00, 15:00, donnerstag 18.30, wann von was bei diesen zeiten die wdh ist kp, einfach reinschauen


----------



## Agalatze (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

@ mr pink
und dann ???


----------



## JanS (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

aga bei mir sind die auch stark auftreibend 

gruß
Jan


----------



## Rosi (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Hier kommt die Perle


----------



## Rosi (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Daran hängen 9 Wattis


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

alter schwede was sind das denn für riesenperlen ???
mit sowas angelt ihr in der brandung ?????
finde ich ja witzig :m
die die ich meine haben kleine glitzerflügel und sind schmaler !
kein wunder !!!


----------



## JunkieXL (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

alter Falter sowas angelt ihr echt in der Brandung ... das steht ja fast senkrecht im Wasser


----------



## Agalatze (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

@ junkie
das ist auch mein gedanke :m
da kann manja fast mit dem tennisschläger die kugeln hinaus katapultieren.
ich dachte rosi meint die kleinen spin n glow von eisele. aber die hier sind ja gewaltiger...

@ großkugelangler
bitte nehmt mir das nicht böse !
war nur echt etwas platt aufgrund der größen


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

na Jungs, und was steht bei Nr. 16?  Es war ein Versuch, weil ich eine alte Elster bin und die Perlen so schön im Laden geleuchtet haben|supergri

Aber ich habe damit gut gefangen, Boot und Brandung.


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

versuchen sollte man auch immer fleißig !!!!
da hast du recht !

kennst du denn die spin ´n glow die ich meinte ?


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Ich weiß nicht, wenn du mal ein Bild hättest?:q 
Nene, keine Umstände die kenne ich bestimmt. Nur merke ich mir die Namen nicht. Das Eisele Meeresprogramm finde ich richtig gut. Wer da noch fertige Vorfächer kauft, ist selber Schuld. 

Auch die goldenen Haken sind sehr scharf.  Den Unterschied habe ich gerade bei den Garnelenhaken ( Fliegenbinden) v Partridge bemerkt. Die sind so stumpf, sie bleiben nicht mal im Holz stecken.


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Daran hängen 9 Wattis



Rosi, du musst mal oben die Schnur loslassen, dann treiben die auch nicht mehr auf:q :q . Ist ja unglaublich.

Bei den Brummer von Perlen musst du doch erhebliche Weitenverluste beim Werfen haben oder nicht?


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Was ihr nur habt, die Dinger sind doch nur 2cm groß und so weit kann ich sowieso nicht werfen wie Ihr Männer. Die Dorsche sind recht wild danach gewesen, vielleicht weil die so schön drehen?

Sunny, was wiegt denn nun ein Watti? 3g sind noch zuviel, denn die 9 zusammen hatten etwa 15g, oder meine Waage spinnt.

Beim 10. ging die Perle aber in die Knie!

Jetzt fahr ich zu Rotz und schreibe mir auf wie die Perle heißt


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Sunny, was wiegt denn nun ein Watti? 3g sind noch zuviel, denn die 9 zusammen hatten etwa 15g, oder meine Waage spinnt.



Da bin ich echt baff. Ich hätte darauf gewettet, dass die Wattis erheblich schwerer sind. So kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## a.bu (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Hossa ,

diese Riesenperlen werden ab sofort mein Sortiment bereichern , wenn auf sowas ein Fisch beißt wird er in der Regel sofort auftreiben was wiederrum das Hängerrisiko minimiert:m . Was die Dieter E. Vorfächer angeht , hab ich mich schon öffter gefragt ob man mit den dort verarbeiteten Auftreibern eher Schiffswracks anheben soll , auf jeden Fall fehlt auf den Verpackungen die Gewichtsangabe die diese Art Vorfächer zum sinken bringt|bla: .

So, nun hab ich genug gelästert jeder soll das fischen wozu er Vertrauen und bei D.E-Vorfächern den nötigen Geldbeutel hat .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dani_CH (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Als Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler- möchte ich Rosi beipflichten-, ich glaube, dass das "Spiel" dieser Montage, Augenjäger extrem reizen dürfte und das damit, an guten Tagen bestimmt einiges zu fangen ist- auch wenns "Wurfweite kostet" und zumindest aussergewöhnlich aussieht.

Ich glaube kaum- dass an so einem "Knäuel" ein Dorsch- oder auch ne Platte daran vorbeischwimmen wird.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Schade, bei Rods gibt es die Riesenperlen gerde nicht, sollen aber nachbestellt sein.
Da will ich mal nicht so viel Werbung machen.


----------



## McKay (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Fast dieselben Perlen vertreibt auch Cormoran viel günstiger,mein Kumpel fischt damit sehr erfolgreich vom Boot auf Platte.
Kann mich noch gut an die DAM-Uwe Böttcher Brandungsvorfächer erinnern,mit den Riesen-Perlen,eine fluo,die andere in gelb,den Fischen hats nichts ausgemacht,bloß die Wurfweiten mit den Teilen waren eher bescheiden.
Und ein Erlebnis auf der Schönberger Seebrücke mit zwei Osteuropäischen Mitbürgern hat mich ziemlich erstaunt.Wir waren zu zweit dort um auf Platte zu angeln,bei Ententeich,mit verschiedenen Montagen,und kleinen Perlen max.8mm.Wir fingen nur Dorsche,dann kamen die zwei Russen,bauten neben uns auf.Alles bei denen war eher Tackle vom Grabbeltisch,und als wir deren Vorfächer sahen,drehten wir uns um,und mussten lachen.Pro Mundschnur zwei bis drei Riesen corkys,ca 20 mm im Durchmesser,und als dann noch Aalglocken an die Rutenspitzen montiert wurden,fielen wir fast vom Glauben ab.Aber dann ging es los,die beiden fingen eine Scheibe nach der anderen,wir nur Dorsche.Irgentwann wurde uns das Gebimmel zu blöd,und wir haben uns,um eine Erfahrung reicher vom Acker gemacht.


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

sorry, aber die fische gehen nach geruch !!!
zumnindest im dunkeln !!!!


----------



## McKay (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber die fische gehen nach geruch !!!
> zumnindest im dunkeln !!!!



Ja,nee iss schon klar,Aga|uhoh: 

Habe ja nichts gegenteiliges behauptet,war ja auch unsere Vermutung,das sich bei Ententeichwetter,die Wurmessenzen bei einem über Grund schwebenden Wurm besser ausbreiten,als bei einem Wurm,der auf dem Sand liegt.Trotz allem haben die auch vor und zur blauen Stunde ihre Scheiben gefangen,also von Scheuchwirkung,trotz Monsterperlen keine Spur,sondern wohl eher der Kick zum Anbiss.


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

@ mckay
vielleicht habt ihr auch einen fehler gemacht und die konnten einfach besser angeln ?! in der regel scheuchen die dinger mehr als das sie locken.
das sind jedenfalls meine erfahrungen, und auch die von vielen meeresanglern


----------



## Tom B (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber die fische gehen nach geruch !!!
> zumnindest im dunkeln !!!!



ach schau an......
jetzt weiß ich auch warum die Platten so gut bei manchen beissen,
dachte immer das liegt an Ultra..........|rolleyes 

oder liegts am Geruch der Stripperin...... 


Thomas


----------



## a.bu (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

@Thomas : ich hab es immer geahnt , Aga angelt mit Klabusterbeeren , die treiben auf sind feuerrot und stinken tun die auch wie hulle .:q 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## JunkieXL (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Ultra.... IGITT das stingt das Zeugda würd ich als Fisch ja abhauen ... meine Verwanten hatten das letzten Sommer mitgebracht ekelhaftes Zeug und gefangen hats auch nix


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Jetzt könnte ich mich schon beinahe über euch ärgern. Das ist wie mit meiner Schwiegermutter. Sie würde sich niemals einen Geschirrspüler kaufen, weil sie vorher schon genau weiß, daß die Gabeln nicht sauber werden|uhoh:
Bis vor 2 Tagen wußtet ihr nicht mal, das es so große Auftriebsperlen gibt. Also erst ausprobieren, dann könnt ihr immer noch meckern weil sie die Fische verscheuchen.
Und wir reden hier über ein Hobby, es ist ziemlich egal ob so eine Perle 1€ oder 4€ kostet. Wenn sie mich neugierig gemacht hat, dann will ich sie besitzen und ins Wasser werfen. Egal von welcher Firma das Ding hergestellt wurde!


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> ach schau an......
> jetzt weiß ich auch warum die Platten so gut bei manchen beissen,
> dachte immer das liegt an Ultra..........|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Mal hoffen das es wirklich nur an der Stripperin liegt... 

Es gibt zwei Sachen die stinken nach Fisch... eins davon ist Fisch :q 

Keine Macht den Tunken!!!! #h


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

blödsinn... das zeug ist doch shit !!!
am besten ist der brei aus forellenrogen und co !!! man sieht nur aus wie ne sau danach...
der ist wirklich unschlagbar auf platte !
und klabusterbeeren kenne ich dummerweise nicht.


----------



## McKay (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ mckay
> vielleicht habt ihr auch einen fehler gemacht und die konnten einfach besser angeln ?! in der regel scheuchen die dinger mehr als das sie locken.
> das sind jedenfalls meine erfahrungen, und auch die von vielen meeresanglern


Das sind auch meine Erfahrungen,wollte mit dem Erlebnis nur klar machen,das es auch neben der Regel(ruhiges Wasser,keine oder kleine Perlen) durchaus Ausnahmen gibt.Seitdem schleppe ich in meiner Religionstasche immer zwei Vorfächer mit großen Auftreibern mit.:q 



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> blödsinn... das zeug ist doch shit !!!
> am besten ist der brei aus forellenrogen und co !!! man sieht nur aus wie ne sau danach...


und ich dachte immer man badet die Würmer in dem Zeug? :q |supergri :q 

Klabüsterbeeren bei Vollmond geerntet!!|sagnix 

tight lines


----------



## Agalatze (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

nun google ich erstmal was klabusterbeeren sind :m


----------



## JanS (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

lol aga ....

öHmz aber ich hab mit den dinger auch recht gute erfahrungen wenn mal nix auf natur pur beisst. hab die bei fairplay in heiligenhafen des öfteren gesehen ... weiss allerdings nicht mehr ob ich die als packet oder als fertiges vorfach dort gesehen habe ...


----------



## friggler (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Diese seltenen französischen Beeren werden auch bei
http://www.chefkoch.de 
 unter Partyrezepte erwähnt...:q


----------



## a.bu (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Hi Markus ,

vielleicht hilft Dier die Abkürzung |supergri |supergri |supergri A-M|supergri |supergri |supergri  weiter .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

A-M ???
bin ich jetzt völlig neben der spur oder verarscht ihr mich gerade alle ???
ich rall das hier nicht ab #q


----------



## Koschi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

....gedrehte Poohaarfusseln...

Im zivilisierten Mitteleuropa weitesgehend ausgestorben. Der natürliche Feind der Klabusterbeeren sind u.a.
- Pohaarrasur,
- Feuchttücher
- BD-Benutzung nach *äh* na ja, eben danach.


----------



## sunny (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Koschi, ich schmeiß mich weg:q :q #6 . 

Poohaarfusseln, dass ist die netteste Beschreibung, die ich für diese Beere bisher gelesen habe|supergri .


----------



## Dorschi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Jungenz Neeeeeeeeee ich hau mich in den Schnee! Macht weiter so! Das baut auf in dieser dunklen Zeit!


----------



## DonCamile (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt könnte ich mich schon beinahe über euch ärgern. Das ist wie mit meiner Schwiegermutter. Sie würde sich niemals einen Geschirrspüler kaufen, weil sie vorher schon genau weiß, daß die Gabeln nicht sauber werden|uhoh:
> Bis vor 2 Tagen wußtet ihr nicht mal, das es so große Auftriebsperlen gibt. Also erst ausprobieren, dann könnt ihr immer noch meckern weil sie die Fische verscheuchen.
> *Und wir reden hier über ein Hobby, es ist ziemlich egal ob so eine Perle 1€ oder 4€ kostet. Wenn sie mich neugierig gemacht hat, dann will ich sie besitzen und ins Wasser werfen*. Egal von welcher Firma das Ding hergestellt wurde!


Mit so einer billigen Perle will ich auch in den Wirlpool :m


----------



## Agalatze (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

na weltklasse !!!!
nun weiss ich endlich was klabusterbeeren sind !
vielen dank an alle die mich aufgekärt haben ! danke auch für die pn´s :m
das war wohl wirklich ne lücke meines allgemeinwissens :m


----------



## Kurzer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Echt nicht von schlechten Eltern hier ;-> das baut auf!!!


----------



## a.bu (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

@ Marcus :

es soll Leute geben , da kann man die Beeren bündelweise ernten . Ob jemand Sie bisher als Auftreiber eingesetzt hat ist mir unbekannt .#c 
War auch nur son wirrer Gedanke von mir weil Thomas oben von irgend einem stinkenden Zeug schrieb .|bla: 

@Koschi : hab mich weggeschmissen , vielleicht hast Du auch so eine nette Umschreibung für das Thema Bürokirschen denn jeder kennt Sie aber keiner hat Sie:m .

Nach einigen stressigen Themen hier im Board endlich mal wieder was zum lachen , hoffe keiner ist sauer das nun gerade der Thread Auftreiber dafür herhalten mußte .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## x (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Montage zum Buttangeln*

Moin Blinkerkatze,
von der Brandung würde ich ein 1 haken Durchlaufsystem mit Weitwurfclip empfehlen. So bekommst du genug Wurfweite! Wenn Du Brandungsangler bist!
Wenn Du vom Boot am Angeln bist, unbedingt Vorfächer mit Drahtbügel nehemen, das funzt Super! Einfach runter lassen, wenn Biss erst eine Neue Angel daneben setzen, dann geht das schlag auf schlag.

Gruß
Thorstenweb


----------

